# Species Nutrition Update



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Species Nutrition Update ?by Anthony Roberts Species Nutrition is in flux right now, either planning to reformulate their current line, or to phase the brand out altogether. I???m hearing that Bactolac (the company who previously handled their product manufacturing) is hesitant to continue working with Species and owner, Dave Palumbo, as they???ve been named in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

